# Systematics Texts



## Kevin (May 30, 2006)

Hey, 

Just wondering who do y'all like for systematic theology?

Any stong dislikes? Why?

How large of a place should systematic theology take in ones library?

Thanks.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 30, 2006)

See this thread and this for some earlier thoughts on these issues. 

See also the APM Suggested Library.

I am most inclined to recommend:

John Calvin, _Institutes_
William Ames, _Marrow of Theology_
R.L. Dabney, _Systematic Theology_
Louis Berkhof, _Systematic Theology_
Charles Hodge, _Systematic Theology_
John Brown (Haddington), _Systematic Theology_
Francis Turretin, _Institutes of Elenctic Theology_
William Cunningham, _Historical Theology_
Wilhelmus a Brakel, _The Christian's Reasonable Service_
Thomas Watson, _A Body of Divinity_
James Ussher, _A Body of Divinity_
Robert Shaw, _An Exposition of Westminster Confession of Faith_

[Edited on 5-30-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## yeutter (May 30, 2006)

see a previous discussion of this question here

I am fond of Hoeksema, Hodge, Gill, & Kersten

[Edited on 5-30-2006 by yeutter]


----------



## Ivan (May 30, 2006)

Berkhof is good. 

This Fall the Founders Study Center will be using Robert Redmond book, which has had favorable reviews here. I'm thinking about taking the course at FSC this fall.


----------



## Scott Shahan (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> See this thread and this for some earlier thoughts on these issues.
> 
> See also the APM Suggested Library.
> ...





 Wayne Grudem's systematics is also good!

[Edited on 06-07-2006 by Scott Shahan]


----------

